# Islamic centers in Spain



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

Can someone tell me if there is anything like an Islamic Study Center or Islamic community center in Spanish cities where people who are interested can attend free courses Arabic or free Quran info sessions?

I am asking because of my deeply rooted interest for this issue and my equally deeply rooted love for Turkey and Middle Eastern arts. I am Atheist and not planning to change that ; however, being Atheist doesn't mean you cannot be very interested in religion. Especially because art and religion are interlinked in many cases when it comes to Middle Eastern music and architecture. Hence I would like to further enlighten myself on the issue. Back in my native Belgium and also in N.Ireland I've seen islamic study centers that were not orientated at converting people but about informing people, that's the type of thing I'd be interested in here too.

PS: I have the Quran at home (English version, but the most literally translated version available according to the person who gave it to me, and that was the imam of the at that time only Islamic center of Belfast... he gave it to me for free when visiting the mosque and was very friendly in giving info and answering questions  A very well integrated man too who kept the perfect balance between not hiding his cultural backgrounds and respecting those cultural habits of his adopted homeland)

Allah korusun


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

There is one in Málaga.
Centro Cultural Islámico de Málaga - Portal relacionado con Islam, Al-Andalus, etc...


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

Well, I doubt that the Islamic center here in Albacete will be of interest to you, but I did a Google and found this website:
Webislam.com - Comunidad virtual de referencia en lengua española

Take a look there and you might find something. There is a toolbar at the top where you can click "Agenda" to find upcoming events in your area. Or click the "Qur'an" tab and you can sample a few mp3files, etc.

Succes!



gerrit said:


> Can someone tell me if there is anything like an Islamic Study Center or Islamic community center in Spanish cities where people who are interested can attend free courses Arabic or free Quran info sessions?


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

P.S. I've just noticed there is also an active forum on that website.


----------



## gerrit (Jul 15, 2008)

No such centers in or near Barcelona?

We got several mosques here, but as I said, it's an information/study center I'm after, not a prayer ... While some mosques indeed do both services, the best bet is a study center or info center not attached to a mosque: equally good info but without any intention to convert the visitors.

(PS: as I am atheist, is "converting" the right word or can you only use that term if you've practised a religion already?)


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

gerrit said:


> No such centers in or near Barcelona?


Consell Islamic de catalunya

This comes from a search for "Barcelona" on webislam.com.


----------

